# URL Reload



## KCobain (11. April 2004)

hi
ich suche ein programm das mir alle 65 - 70 min eine bestimmte URL öffnet, kenna da jemand so eines?


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. April 2004)

Ist zwar kein Programm....tuts aber auch(unter Windows)


```
URL="http://www.google.de";
Minuten="65";

shell=new ActiveXObject("Wscript.Shell")
function goto()
{
shell.Run("iexplore "+URL);
WScript.sleep(Minuten*60000);
goto();
}
goto();
```
Den Code in ne leere Textdatei kopieren und selbige mit der Endung *.jse speichern.
Die Datei dann aufrufen (Dateityp *.jse muss mit WScript.exe verknüpft sein)..da sollte sich dann alle 65min der
IE mit Google melden....bei mir macht er es zumindest.

Geht aber bestimmt auch einfacher das Ganze :-(


----------



## KCobain (11. April 2004)

jo so gehts, was mich nur stört, das er immer nen neuen ie aufmacht und nicht nur aktualisiert,
vielleicht weiß noch jemandne möglichkeit.


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. April 2004)

Da ersetze in dem Code die Zeile:
	
	
	



```
shell.Run("iexplore "+URL);
```
 durch
	
	
	



```
shell.Run(URL);
```
 ...


----------



## KCobain (12. April 2004)

klappt nicht, er aktualisiert dann niciht!


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. April 2004)

Mmmh, merkwürdig...vielleicht liegts an deinen Brausereinstellungen...bei mir gehts.

Würde mir nur noch das einfallen:

```
URL="http://www.google.de";
Minuten="60";

shell=new ActiveXObject("Wscript.Shell")
function goto()
{
now=new Date();now=now.getTime();
shell.Run(URL+'?'+now);
WScript.sleep(Minuten*60000);
goto();
}
goto();
```
...da hängt es an die Adresse nen Timestamp ran..eigentlich müsste er es da auf jeden Fall aktualisieren.


----------

